# Alum was packed on Sunday



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Went out on Alum on Sunday to do some fishing.Launched on the North ramp on Africa Rd.Got there at around 7:30 and got back at the ramp around 11ish. Caught 1 crappie. 
Question? Is it always that busy on Alum during the weekend? I expected alot of boat traffic on the lake but come one...it took me 50 minutes of waiting to get my boat out of the water. I always fish Hoover (I have a 9.9) . I will be sticking with Hoover from now on it thats normal on Alum! That really stunk waiting so long to get my boat out!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep! it's always that busy. Now you know why we shy away from Alum on weekends. 100's of crazy boaters that have no respect for anyone. Loading at the ramps buy these people is a comedy act.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

You are right about it being funny at the lauch ramp. A guy lauched his boat without taking the straps off the back...He was yelling at his wife to pull the back rope to get the boat off the trailer and then realized it was still straped down. Instead of pulling the boat out real quick to get the straps off he jumped in the water up to his chest and disconnected them. What a laugh it was! By the way...I'm a lifer on hoover for sure! Forget about Alum!
The fist thing my buddy said when we got back in the truck to go home was "this is some bull*&%#...we aren't doing this again, are we?"....


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

boneheads are out on weekdays too...just in smaller numbers.
on 6/16 at the Galena ramp, one guy parked at the very top of the ramp (first aisle by the muskie/crappie sign) and let his vehicle sit there blocking traffic while his kids jet skied around the lake. I had to politely tell him where the parking lot was so that I could pull my boat out. 
I'll be out there all next week. I'll try to shoot some video of the New Galena ramp during knucklehead prime-time.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

esox, I would love to see some video. I thought about getting 6 pack and sitting at the ramp the rest of the day. People amaze me sometimes!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - From Memorial Day to Labor day I usually try to fish Alum through the week. I have learned from my past mistakes and very rarely will you catch me at Alum on the weekend during that time. 
You could make a good movies out of the things you see at the boat ramp.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

esoxhunter said:


> boneheads are out on weekdays too...just in smaller numbers.
> on 6/16 at the Galena ramp, one guy parked at the very top of the ramp (first aisle by the muskie/crappie sign) and let his vehicle sit there blocking traffic while his kids jet skied around the lake. I had to politely tell him where the parking lot was so that I could pull my boat out.
> I'll be out there all next week. I'll try to shoot some video of the New Galena ramp during knucklehead prime-time.


Come on, we don't want blooper video from the ramp. We want to see the fishes that get to go aboard the Lone Star! I know you'll have some reels drag signing that song to ya at some point. Bust a husky and show us some video of that! :B


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

yes i would agree alum was packed... i was there late saturday evening til almost 3 am sunday morning ... and there was still alot of people fishing from the banks... not to many boats from where we was sitting .. but good to see the game wardens out when we first got there.. gave a few tickets for some people drinking ... how stupid can u be for drinking in a state park ..and also on a holiday weekend...DUH


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, it gets crazy and all the idiots are out in force. That is why I do all my bowfishing at night on that lake.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

just launch from howard rd. you never have to wait. yeah i have a 9.9 it takes around 5-7 minutes to get to the 36/37 bridge but way less traffic. but more things to hit in the water as well


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Glad I'll be down on a week day(s) 

Next monday for two nights at the campgrounds I'll be around in a 20ft. Baja 

Holler if ya see me. I still am hoping for my first Seye!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

you must be getting lucky deleware angler cause i have had to wait PLENTY of times at howard rd the best was when i was out waiting patiently and i just got cutoff by a guy that was haulin a$$ through the no wake zone to get to the boat ramp. not sur eif he was having trouble or what. I just blew it off if he needed in that bad then go ahead. I was still loaded and out of there before he was. my favorite is people who can't back in why own a boat if you can't get it in the water. take the boat and trailer to wally world parking lot and practice backing it. don't practice while ten people wait for youso that they can get there boat in the water. i have actually seen fist fights at the howard rd boat ramps. if i go on the weekend i am on the water by 5 and off by 1030 and by that time the lot is usually full


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

I was there fishing with my Dad and brother....Got on at 730 am got off at 1130 am....It was Packed and New galena ramp had the most trailers I'd ever seen. I'm in a 22' Pontoon and Luckilly I have my brother to go get the trailer and wait int line It took us about 15 minutes to get out. He then asks me Can I jsut drive around the people who are standing in their boats an no one in their cars ? I was like hell yeah ! If there a spot on the ramp and No ones moving Go for it. At Buckeye I was yelled at by a woman who didn't think that was right. Her and her husband and 2 kids were in the boat Getting everything ready and the ramp was open. I stopped after I heard her yelling and Killed her with Kindness. Saying sorry and all of that. Telling her to go ahead and her telling me to go ...and me saying sorry and telling her to go......Ect.....It was funny. But even though Alum is packed all it is is a line and there's an end of it somewhere.......
On a side note can we still swim North of 36/37 ?? I saw a sign on the bridge saying no swimming beyond this point....did that mean just under the bridge ? No more party boats Tied up out there swimming ?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

They moved the boat swim area to the Big Run area.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

CHOPIQ said:


> They moved the boat swim area to the Big Run area.


Yeah, and they couldn't have picked a worse place for it either. I think the cove for the sail boat club should be the boaters swimming area.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I am getting my first boat this coming Saturday. Inheriting it so to say. My dad is bringing it down from WI. I will soon be one of these yahoos that doesn't know what he's doing at the ramp. My dad will show me what he can over the weekend but I'm sure I will have my difficulties in the near future. If I see people laughing at me I'll know what website you hang out on.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Joe Mamma, That took alot of stones on sunday. I was there, I saw you skip the line of around 15 people waiting. The ramp wasn't open you just cut in front of everyone. Just an FYI, That was not cool. It took me 50 minutes in line to get my boat out.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Capital, I have had a boat for a year now myself and still feel like the whole world is waiting on me. Seems like every time I put in I feel like I'm slower than molasses on a January morning but sometimes you just have to take your time so you don't forget anything important.


----------



## mohms (Jun 7, 2009)

My first trip to Alum was this past weekend. I was out both Saturday afternoon and early Sunday for a bass tourney. Launched from the New Galena ramp both days. Saturday was busy but not that bad, but Sunday afternoon BLEW MY MIND. I have never seen so many people at one ramp. I waited forever to get my boat out of the water. I didn't get to see any of the jokers though 

And on top of that we had a terrible day of fishing!! Where are the bass on this lake??? I threw everything I had at them. Fished the coves with a spinner bait, buzz bait, jig-n-pig, senko, and crankbaits. Hit the rocks at the bridges with pretty much the same stuff, and even tried drop shotting offshore where I located fish with my Lowrance. I just couldn't figure it out! Oh well... better luck next time I suppose. In the future I should probably prefish for more than a couple hours before I blow entry fees on tourneys :disapointed:


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have only had a boat for about a year myself. Backing and all that isn't a problem for me its lining up to get on my trailer that I have some trouble with. I learned one thing very quick... When you get in a hurry you make mistakes... Tore off my vent louves at a ramp a couple weeks ago while someone was out complaining about how long I was taking (had to back off the trailer once) I got irratated and just ran it up on the trailer not paying attention. My thought is... Ignore them all and take your time, they may be yelling to get in the water but more than likely they will be yelling trying to get out too!


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Timmy V that wasn't me Driving that truck ! But I wondered how he got there sooo fast ! That was my brother .... He's a greenhorn but can run a trailer.......and yes He's got Big stones. I love this site... I cant wait to tell him about it.....And I will apologize for His actions !
He will learn as we all have.......


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Joe.....There is no longer any swimming north of 36/37. They moved the swim area to Big run Bay just north of the campground. If you get caught swimming up there it is $120.00. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Minwen (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah Alum Creek is normally crazy with power boaters, jet skis, and sail boats. Dad and I thought about going on Father's Day, but he called me up Saturday night I think it was and asked about going to Indian Lake instead. I was ok with that because I knew being a holiday it would be crazyness there. Also the pleasure boaters etc tend to be a bit, how do I say this, less then courteous to others. Although I have to admit a couple years ago dad and I got a double header on musky there. That was exciting.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

I like to watch the amateurs whose biggest mistake is oversteering when backing. It's like watching someone "walking the dog" with a topwater bait, but instead using a trailer.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Muskeye said:


> I like to watch the amateurs whose biggest mistake is oversteering when backing. It's like watching someone "walking the dog" with a topwater bait, but instead using a trailer.


that would be me


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I knew it. Me and my dad became "that guy" at the ramp. He brought my boat down, we cleaned it up real nice and took it to Alum Saturday night. No issues getting in the water but he had trouble backing the trailer to get it out because he couldn't see it and doesn't like to use his mirrors. Some very nice gentleman straightened the trailer for him though. I have no experience in this whatsoever. I drove the boat on the trailer and almost ran it up too far. Don't have the feel for the throttle yet. 

Now he's gone back home and I have the boat. I am going to be quite nervous doing this by myself in the near future because of the no experience. I'll be taking the boat to an empty parking lot to practice.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> Well, I knew it. Me and my dad became "that guy" at the ramp. He brought my boat down, we cleaned it up real nice and took it to Alum Saturday night. No issues getting in the water but he had trouble backing the trailer to get it out because he couldn't see it and doesn't like to use his mirrors. Some very nice gentleman straightened the trailer for him though. I have no experience in this whatsoever. I drove the boat on the trailer and almost ran it up too far. Don't have the feel for the throttle yet.
> 
> Now he's gone back home and I have the boat. I am going to be quite nervous doing this by myself in the near future because of the no experience. I'll be taking the boat to an empty parking lot to practice.



A tip for you.......make it so you can see the trailer if possible. For example, if you are using a pickup truck, drop the tailgate. If you're using a SUV will the back hatch open up. This is a big help to turn and watch the trailer as you are backing up. After that, just take it slow. Once you do a number of times it gets a lot easier.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

slow and steady that is the key just keep practicing


----------



## ep0981 (Jul 5, 2006)

My personal favorite at Alum is when they pull the boat up to the ramp, tie it up, and then go get the truck and wait in line while the ramp is blocked with their boat blocking the ramp. By tied up I mean 2 or 3 adults holding the boat. In my experience, fisherman are the best and most considerate at the ramp but Alum is the exception. I wonder why Alum has a disproportionate number of idiots? I am patient with those who struggle to back because we've all been there and it is hard to replicate in a parking lot.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

My biggest concern is why people mistake the launching dock from the tie up dock. They seem to make things go alot slower at the ramp and get more frustrated to wait in line than the other in line.


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

I am one of those rookies, yet I try to be very considerate without getting panicky! But after seeing some under water images of vehicles sunk near boat ramps, I think that would ruin more than just one boaters day by clogging up the use of said ramp. For the most part everyone I have seen at the ramps so far has been very helpful, Just been lucky I guess.
Tom,


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> Well, I knew it. Me and my dad became "that guy" at the ramp. He brought my boat down, we cleaned it up real nice and took it to Alum Saturday night. No issues getting in the water but he had trouble backing the trailer to get it out because he couldn't see it and doesn't like to use his mirrors. Some very nice gentleman straightened the trailer for him though. I have no experience in this whatsoever. I drove the boat on the trailer and almost ran it up too far. Don't have the feel for the throttle yet.
> 
> Now he's gone back home and I have the boat. I am going to be quite nervous doing this by myself in the near future because of the no experience. I'll be taking the boat to an empty parking lot to practice.










the key to it, is in the steering(a little is lot, go slow turn the wheel a little at a time) thats how my grandfather taught me. it's really easy when backing the trailer, the way you turn the wheel the boat will go the opposite way.

slow is the way to go!


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

The people who get my dander up are the ones who back their tow vehicle down the ramp at night with headlights on. Most people just use the parking lights. Headlight glare makes it nearly impossible for anyone else to back down safely.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

see my only problem now since im getting better is at the cheshire ramp when for a good second you lose sight of your trailer and boat over that bump.


----------

